# What caliber for hog hunting?



## Otis (Dec 29, 2008)

I just got access to some land with hogs and was told to shoot everyone I see. I deer hunt with a 270, but is that over kill on a hog? Seems I have read 22 Magnums work well also.  What do yall recommend for a hog gun?


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 29, 2008)

A 22 mag works on hog but isn't what I would consider Ideal. If your hunting on private land shoot your 270. A 22 mag only works if your patient enough to wait for the right shot. Also a 270 isn't overkill if you consider that a big hog will outweigh any deer you'll kill in GA.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2008)

Your 270 will work just fine.


----------



## DocHoliday (Dec 30, 2008)

I personally like to use a .22 magnum.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 30, 2008)

.22 for ear and dead on heart shots.
You know...this could be an excuse to buy that beautiful Marlin 45/70 in the swap section.
cw


----------



## jbarron (Dec 30, 2008)

A hog is much tougher to kill than a deer.  I’d recommend taking the 270 and leaving the pop-gun (22 mag) at home.


----------



## Killer41 (Dec 30, 2008)

300 Mag, 45/70, 30-06, my buddy shot one with his 300 and it still ran


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Dec 30, 2008)

00 buck 3 1/2" 12GA., .308, .45. leave the .22 at home


----------



## Milkman (Dec 30, 2008)

I have shot hogs with both, a 270 and a 22mag.  

The 22 is fine for closeup head shots. Hunting on a WMA during small game season requires something like the 22 cal.

The 270 is good for shooting the pig anywhere head or chest. It aint overkill on a big ole hog that might get mad if you just sting him


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a 45/70 with 325gr lever evolution ammo.


----------



## deernbass (Dec 30, 2008)

i use either my 243, 308mx or 22 magnum


----------



## BANDT (Dec 30, 2008)

I like using my single shot .243. Head shot, DRT


----------



## Bill Brown (Dec 30, 2008)

The proper bullet selection is important, due to the fact of shot placement. If you shoot in the head or neck, it doesn't matter as much as the shoulder shot, the boars will have a "shield" that will stop a lot of energy. You can't assume that because a bullet works for deer that it will be OK for hogs.


----------



## Gote Rider (Dec 30, 2008)

That 270 with 150gr. bullets will put hogs down all day long. Yes a 22mag. will kill hogs and if the hog runs you will not have a very good blood trail. If you can use your 270 by all means use it.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 30, 2008)

i would prefer the .270 but if your hunting during small game season then the 22. mag is right just place the shot were it needs to go


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 31, 2008)

I use my Ruger Mini-30.  I find the 7.62x39 to be an excellent round for hunting them in the swamps and deep brush.  The Mini-30 is short enough to be able to maneuver in tight spots and out to about 100 yards or so, the round has plenty of punch.
Your .270 would be fine, even a better choice than my Mini-30 if the land is wide open and farther shots are necessary...


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 31, 2008)

Gentleman4561 said:


> i would prefer the .270 but if your hunting during small game season then the 22. mag is right just place the shot were it needs to go



The only time you have use small game weapons, i.e. 22 mag, during small game season is on WMA's or USFS lands.  Private land = bust them with your  .270


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 31, 2008)

Shoulder shots thru the shield = wasted meat.
I also use the hardest bullet available. Those "exploding" tip bullets that work so well on deer I wouldn't suggest. 
cw


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 31, 2008)

take your deer rifle with you on private land
the best shot on any hog with any firearm is a head shot if you have it  but there is a thread on here somewhere about the vital  locatation(sp?) on a hog its a little different than a deer


good luck and happy hunting


----------



## matthundley (Jan 15, 2009)

I always heard in the neck behind the ear is a good drop in their tracks zone.


----------



## Tall Tines (Jan 15, 2009)

.300 Win Mag, haven't had one to run yet!!!!!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jan 15, 2009)

.22 mag. I've killed plenty putting it right behind the shoulder. Even boars with shields. But I was always close and put it where it counts. Head and ear works too. Using the .22 mag requires you to stalk closer and that old ticker to beat like a tom-tom. What a rush. Isn't that why we do it? I like the bow better if you're on 'em good. You can keep coming back with regularity without spooking 'em out of the country. Gotta be one with the wind though.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 15, 2009)

about a fifty pound long bow


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 15, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> .22 mag. I've killed plenty putting it right behind the shoulder. Even boars with shields. But I was always close and put it where it counts. Head and ear works too. Using the .22 mag requires you to stalk closer and that old ticker to beat like a tom-tom. What a rush. Isn't that why we do it? I like the bow better if you're on 'em good. You can keep coming back with regularity without spooking 'em out of the country. Gotta be one with the wind though.


A hunter after my own heart. AWESOME!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2009)

> 22 mag. I've killed plenty putting it right behind the shoulder. Even boars with shields. But I was always close and put it where it counts. Head and ear works too. Using the .22 mag requires you to stalk closer and that old ticker to beat like a tom-tom. What a rush. Isn't that why we do it? I like the bow better if you're on 'em good. You can keep coming back with regularity without spooking 'em out of the country. Gotta be one with the wind though.


WELL SAID, You Nailed it!  I LOVE my .22 mag!
 GO to small game and Hog anatomy 101 and there is the picture w/Vitals. 
I will go with the shot that is given to me by the pig, but definitely prefer the Heart/Lung shot.  "Low and Forward" was also added by a guide as his offer for advice on the L/H shot.


----------

